# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Ốc Oanh – Ngon và độc càng ghẹ rang muối ớt - ẩm thực Sài Gòn

## thietht

*Dĩa càng ghẹ đỏ lừ như dĩa ớt nướng. Phải gạt lớp ớt xuống, mới hiện ra những chiếc càng ghẹ khá to, đỏ không kém. Rồi cứ hít hà cắn, hít hà ăn, hít hà uống nước vì cay.*

Là một quán lề đường nhưng thực đơn tại hải sản Oanh rất phong phú. Những món đặc sắc nơi đây là các món nướng muối ớt như ốc hương, sò huyết, sò điệp… nhưng ngon nhất phải kể đến càng ghẹ nướng muối ớt.





Phải gạt bớt lớp ớt đỏ mới thấy những chiếc càng ghẹ khá to, đỏ lừ.
Đĩa càng ghẹ bưng ra chỉ thấy một màu đỏ lừ của như thể đây là món ớt nướng. Song khi gạt bớt lớp ớt đỏ ấy đi mới từ từ xuất hiện những chiếc càng ghẹ khá to và chắc. Cầm một lên, bóc phần vỏ bên ngoài, sẽ lộ ra miếng thịt ghẹ trắng tinh, chắc nụi, đưa lên miệng để thưởng thức, bạn sẽ cảm nhận vị ngon ngọt mà thơm lừng.

Những miếng đầu tiên, theo thói quen, khách thường chấm vào chén muối tiêu dọn kèm. Đến miếng thứ hai, chuyển sang chấm muối ớt trong đĩa để cảm nhận một lần nữa vị ngon của món hải sản này khi kết hợp với độ cay, thơm đậm của muối ớt. Nhưng nếu là người tinh tế hơn thì không cần cả hai loại muối, họ cứ từ từ nhấm nháp miếng thịt càng ghẹ, để thấy sau khi thấm qua lớp vỏ dày, rồi được ủ nóng, vị cay, vị thơm, độ mặn của muối càng lên đến mức cao nhất.

Với những vị khách đến đây lần đầu, người đi cùng sẽ gợi ý việc ăn thử... muối. Cho ít hạt muối ớt đưa vào miệng, thưởng thức cái vị cay nồng, mùi thơm của ớt nướng, vị béo của dầu, đặc biệt là vị mặn vừa phải của muối như tan trên đầu lưỡi khiến thực khách phải xuýt xoa trong sự thích thú. Thậm chí, ai đó sẽ ước gì có một món trái cây chua chua, chát chát, để chấm với thứ muối "tinh túy" này thì quả là ngon tuyệt. Chẳng thế mà một vài vị khách sau khi ăn xong thường trút phần ớt trên đĩa, bỏ vào túi ni lông mang về. Hoặc cũng nhiều người thường tạt ngang đây, mua một hộp muối với giá khoảng 60.000 đồng để dùng dần ở nhà.





Món ốc hương nướng muối ớt cũng đỏ không kém.



Món ốc mỡ xào me thì phải chấm bằng nước me trong dĩa mới cảm nhận hết cái ngon của món này.
Ngoài món càng ghẹ nướng muối ớt, thực khách có thể thử sức ăn cay hay khả năng "một miếng nước, một miếng ốc" với món ốc hương nướng muối ớt thơm nồng, sò điệp cay xè hay món ốc giác xào rau muống giòn giòn ngọt ngọt, ốc mỡ xào me béo ngậy... Quán mở cửa bán từ 2h – 23h, giá các món từ 40.000 đồng.

_Địa chỉ: 534 Vĩnh Khánh, P.4, Q.4, TP HCM._

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Ốc Oanh_


_(Theo Zing)

Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn - cac quan an o Sai Gon

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại tour du lịch Sài Gòn - tour du lich Sai Gon

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào du lịch Sài Gòn - du lich Sai Gon_

----------


## nguyetnt

ngon ứ chịu nổi... hjx

----------


## rose

toàn ớt là ớt chắc cay lắm đây

----------


## littlelove

nhìn thôi đã thấy cay rồi

----------

